
Show HN: Narrandum – customer journey mapping for remote teams - BucketsMcG
https://narrandum.com
======
BucketsMcG
Narrandum creator here. Hi everyone!

Here's a one-minute demo video to give you a quick overview of what it's all
about:

[https://youtu.be/w_QZyDjnpQ4](https://youtu.be/w_QZyDjnpQ4)

Or just go ahead and sign up - it's free!

Now for little bit of backstory.

I've been a UX and digital service designer for a long time. In almost every
project we'll find ourselves doing design sprints or workshops to map out the
customer journey, in order to try and understand people's needs, goals, hopes,
concerns, etc.

The workshop itself is often pretty fun, with everyone sharing their
perspectives and working together to create a blueprint for whatever we're
trying to create. Lots of Post-Its get stuck to walls, and photos of happy
collaboration ensue.

Then comes the slog of turning all this output into something useful which
will support and guide the rest of the project. That part isn't so fun - and
the output is often a pretty but ignored artefact that hangs on the wall, dead
and forgotten. And that's why I created Narrandum.

It's a tool anyone can use to create beautiful customer journey maps, super
fast. It not only speeds up the process of gathering and presenting knowledge
and insights, it also helps everyone to understand them. With Narrandum,
service blueprints are dynamic digital documents which can be constantly
updated throughout the project.

And although it was designed with on-site workshops in mind, it also works
great for remote teams. There's no substitute for being in the same room, but
with Narrandum, you can get pretty close.

Happy to answer any questions or listen to feedback.

